
Show HN: A side project iOS app that took 5 years [NSFW] - finkin1
http://sexlifeapp.cc/
======
classicsnoot
I understand that teams form out of convenience and necessity, but did you
fellas at least consult some females as to the efficacy of a partner who is
reliant on a rather weak vibrator to keep things interesting in bed? From the
preview and your description, this is going to be an app for young men [12-17]
and drunk college kids. Favoriting positions, keeping a 'kill' count...

Not trying to be cruel, but this is rather childish. It is geared towards
males; why not make a message client where betas and virgins can share horror
stories and laboriously gathered sex advice?

~~~
finkin1
Our thinking was that the market for the app would be primarily couples.

~~~
classicsnoot
I can see that, but i think that it will fall short on that front. I do not
mean to belittle the time and effort you have all put in. I just think that
the app is very male focused, so maybe you should run with that. Movies and
pop culture to the contrary, most women have a position or two they cum best
in, and most guys have a standard 'run of show' that they fall into [fun game-
instead of erasing pr0n history, track how long it takes to go from first page
to guilt close... i bet the consistency will bug you... mine is 22-32
minutes]. Adding data to this equation does not strike me as a successful
approach to enhancing love life. A place where guys can go and share there
experiences and questions openly and honestly without fear of ridicule would
be a pretty awesome thing.

~~~
finkin1
We do have a lot of really awesome content from our partner,
[http://goodinbed.com](http://goodinbed.com). You're probably right that the
app is male focused, although we did try to get input from our female friends
along the way.

~~~
classicsnoot
Entiendo. I just want to belabor this point; sex is social communication,
whether by commission or just awareness of its occurrence. A place where you
can get real advice from real 'f __kers ' in the trenches would be invaluable.

thank you for taking the time to respond to my comments. I do not care about
the gender make up of teams personally, but i would bet you will hear more
about it if/when your app gains traction. As i am so low level in my technical
capabilities, i sought to help where i could.

sexual health and open dialogue are so very important to peace and happiness.
However rough around the edges you guys start, i believe you folks are trying
to do a good thing.

------
finkin1
Here's a direct link to the free version
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sexlife-
lite/id413145097?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sexlife-
lite/id413145097?mt=8) and here's a direct link to the $1.99 paid version
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sexlife/id407581320?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sexlife/id407581320?mt=8)

------
minimaxir
Although the URL makes it apparent, you should definitely include NSFW
warnings.

------
lardissone
You had to register to a service to use the app? Really?

